# Bluetooth und obex Package nutzen



## Wazer (5. Sep 2011)

Hi,

ich probiere mir das gerade herzurichten springe von ein Problem in das nächste. Deswegen würde ich es toll finden, würde mir irgendjemand verständnisvoll unter die Arme greifen.

Es fing alles damit an, dass ich mir hier diese Klassen runtergeladen habe The Java Community Process(SM) Program - JSRs: Java Specification Requests - detail JSR# 82 :applaus: So, dann sagte er mir, dass er javax.microedition.io.* nicht findet. Darauf hin J2ME Plug in in Eclipse installiert und irgendwie auch nicht gewusst, was das besser gemacht hat... Hab noch einiges mehr runter geladen aber ich glaube nicht, dass es irgendwie jetzt den Findungsprozess fördert.

Wo liegt mein Fehler? Was muss ich machen?


----------



## noobadix (9. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht kannn dir google helfen, wenn du dein Problem präziser formulierst. Dein import von javax.microedition.io.* funktioniert nicht, dieser classpath ist derzeit ungültig. Deine JRE weiß noch nichts von ihrem Glück (der neuen API), das musst du ihr, bzw. wenigstens eclipse, erst "sagen" (den classpath ergänzen).


----------



## Wazer (9. Sep 2011)

achso, aber wohin soll ich denn die neue Classpath verlinken? (hab Windows) Zu diesem J2ME Ordner?


----------



## noobadix (9. Sep 2011)

Windows 95 ? Damit man dir helfen kann, solltest du so viele relevante Informationen wie möglich liefern, lass dir nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen...

"java classpath setzen" sollten deine "Glücksgooglewörter" sein, denn die Frage ist (allein von mir  ) schon oft gestellt worden. Der classpath sollte (wie der Name schon andeutet) auf die neuen Klassen, in deinem Fall also auf die vom JSR82 zeigen.

In XP kannst du das über die Umgebungsvariable "CLASSPATH" erledigen, aber erkundige dich wegen der genauen Syntax!


----------



## Wazer (9. Sep 2011)

ja, win7  Das es auf die Klasse von dem JSR82 zeigen sollte war mir schon bewusst. Ich hatte die beiden Klassen einfach mit ins Projekt eingebunden, also ins src, um da gleichzeitig auch mal reinzugucken. Jedoch zeigt mir die Klasse Fehler an und zwar genau, dass ihm javax.microedition.io.* fehlt. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das irgendwo downloaden soll oder ob das schon drin ist im Packet, weil eigentlich sollte das eine lvl 1 Java Biblio sein...


----------

